# 5 ft 8 spin carbon fiber ""jigstix"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

this is the blue & gold carbon fiber jigstix that i just completed for customer, he placed a dawia spin reel on this one , this carbon fiber is rated #50-$100
this one turned out very nice, love the colors and loved the reel he matched it up with.
stix


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Price on this beast 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

this one one was $ 425 plus ship butt this is for the most part a normal price, this customer wanted the fancy reel seat & that bad boy was just a bit on the $$ side but thats what he wanted, if i can help any one let me know .
stix


----------

